

Did Techcrunch Take Down Its Unconfirmed Google Sexual-Assault Story?  - talbina
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-did-techcrunch-unpublish-its-unconfirmed-google-sexual-assault-story/

======
philk
Thankfully yes, and hopefully the entire thing disappears from the web.

This sort of issue should be resolved through the courts, not through blogs
and twitter.

------
mattmaroon
I can't imagine why they would do this. Was the article badly worded or
something? You're certainly not libelous for saying "Person A says Person B
sexually assaulted her" if Person A said so publicly on a blog.

------
markkat
Terrible post, but it's sad to see TC lose its edge so quickly after the AOL
acquisition. I'm not sure AOL understands the secret to TC's success.

------
yanw
Framing the headline that way is misleading as the Google gal is the alleged
victim in that incident.

The story was trivialised on TechCrunch, and putting the twitter-trial/tech-
spin on it seemed insensitive specially since the author was female. TC
shouldn't have covered it in the first place, it’s something that lowly Gawker
would go after (which they did), so let the bottom feeders have it.

~~~
talbina
"insensitive specially since the author was female."

So what?

~~~
Andrewski
Gender equality stops wherever women want it to stop. It's called having your
cake and eating it too.

------
saturn
It's a rhetorical question, of course it did. Here's the japanese translation,
still up:

<http://jp.techcrunch.com/archives/20101105trial-by-twitter/>

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
And here is the google cache <http://tinyurl.com/346nd6u>

